# Changing oil on a DGT6000



## PaulB2868 (Sep 1, 2004)

I changed oil for the first time (at 5 hours) and found the process a bit more difficult than it should be. The short hose that Sears provides gets the oil to drip on the ground but there is no room for a catch bucket. Even turning the wheel didn't help. I finally went to the hardware store and got a longer hose. I placed the catch bucket in front of the the front axle and ran the drain line to it. That worked fine but getting the hose on the nipple was challenging. There is not a lot of room there for big ol fat fingers. I think this will be the same for the DGT5000 as well.

Has anyone made a FET (field engineering change) to make changing oil easier?


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

My solution was just to get a bigger oil change pan. 

<img src="http://images.canadiantire.ca/media/images/Automotive/OilChange/0283113_100_SC_9211.jpg">

Changed mine on Sunday, didn't seem to have too much trouble. Hardest part is getting it from the oil pan into the old containers.

SnowMower


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I use a cake baking pan that has a low enough profile to be able to slide underneath.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Note to self...... avoid the "cake" at Chief's house!


----------



## Bruceman (Jul 28, 2004)

Pull the deck first, only takes a minute if it has the 54" deck, and if your'e changing oil anyway, that's a good time to grease everything, and check the underbelly of the tractor for any problems. If you do have the 54" deck, try pulling the rear wheels up on a piece of 2"x6" lumber. The deck will be a lot more cooperative on the way out.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I take a gallon milk jug and put it behind the front wheel and in front of the deck in the middle i should say. Put the hose in it and open the valve and it drains in the jug.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

The GT5000 with the Kohler 25 hp has one of those Quick drains.
I just add an 8" piece of hose and drain the oil into a 2lb coffee can.
No problem with the deck staying on. I guess the Brigg's setup is
different.

sixchows...
No cake and now no coffee either.


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

The deck had never occured to me as it is off and sleeping comfortably in a shed. Could see now where it might get in the way just a little.

I have a 21 hp briggs in my other tractor, and it has a quick drain similar to the Kohler.

SnowMower


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

I use Jody's method on my LT, except I use an old gallon washer fluid bottle. The top screws on good & tight, and it's easy to drop off to be recycled.

-=A=-


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

The best way to eliminate any problem is to never change the oil....just keep adding:lmao:


----------



## Toolman (Sep 16, 2003)

I use a rectangle oil container, it's similiar to the round ones. It works great on the Kohler as long as I turn the steering wheels to the right, It sits right on the floor & catches the oil & filter.


----------



## muchgrass (Sep 5, 2004)

Did my first GT5K 26 hp B&S oil change last nite. Did not have problem draining into milk jug for recycling. My problem was filter too torqued from factory for hand unscrew, of course my normal filter wrench is too big. Wound up using pipe wrench to finally loosen enough. Scratched up the chassis in the process. And the last 1/2 oz left in the filter leaked out onto the deck where the motor sits. COuld be a better design there, next time I'll know to put a pc of plastic or something under filter first. 

I had the Sears guy give me oil and filter when I bought tractor so to get right kind, and have ready. The filter #(492932) did not match what's on the inside of the hood (696854), and of course I creamed the old one in getting off. Plus a fill is 64 oz, and he gave me a 48 oz bottle of oil. 

Gave up and pushed it back in the barn. I'll try again this weekend.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

My cheap ol Sabre has the quick drain valve. I just plug a hose in it and put the container out of the way. No mess.
Rodster


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Muchgrass,
A strap wrench is real handy on these mowers when the filters get too tight.
I made mine from an old serpentine belt.
-=A=-


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

Why even bother with a pan anyway. Just go to the back corner of your lot and let it drain in the ground. Who cares. 100 years from now who will ever know and i'll be long gone. :jumpropeb


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

*Oil Filters:*

Muchgrass:

I looked up the numbers you gave for filters for your tractor. The 492932 is a short reach filter. The 696854 is the long oil filter. Either one can be used on that engine. The only difference is height for easier access to the area. I usually use the short ones here at work every day just becuase they are easier to put on and take off in the tractors.

Just wanted you all to know

:cpu: Bob

Oh by the way guys I cheat I suck the oil out of engines with a pump. All goes into a 2 gallon container then off to the 55 gallon drum.  

Warm it up first much easier to drain.


----------



## muchgrass (Sep 5, 2004)

Bob, thanks for info I had to put on new filter cause I trashed the old one in removing, but was concerned about running engine until I check out part #'s.
I actually got onto B&S .com today at work (my home dialup was not makin it with the pdf owner manual file) and found that both are ok for the engine. The "long" filter you describe in actually what called for the ELS engine(which I have), but both are ok to use. Contacted the B&S tech help and using either one is ok and will not void warranty. I do think I will order the bigger one for next oil change, provides more filtration for ELS engine.


Picked up more oil on the way home, should be back into leaf mulch mode by Sunday if weather breaks.

Keep on Tractorin...


----------

